
Ask HN: How do you retain what you're reading? - arpitbatra123
I do a lot of reading these days, viz. HN and some programming-related books, but I&#x27;ve come to realize that I am able to retain very less information about whatever I read. Does anyone else face this issue? If Yes, what are the ways I could tackle this?
======
throwaway33112
Sorry, i'm usually a lurker, so I just created this account. I'm a high school
student so reading textbooks is usually what I do, what I find it's not what I
read that helps me unless I memorize everything, it is the practice that
helps. When I was learning to program, this same principle applied. I would
learn a concept and then try to make a program with it.

